# Mounting iPad on back seat for passenger use



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd say it's a great way to get your ipad covered in greasy finger prints, or worse, stolen...
That said, I have an ipad that's in perfect condition, just a couple of years old that I will sell you for $50 ...


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah, I've thought about the theft issue too. There's a lock you can also use to make sure it's not so easy to steal. If it gets greasy, all you have to do is have disinfectant wipes in the car.. Takes less than 1 minute to clean.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Ok then, $50 and you’ll have an iPad!


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Which model iPad are you selling?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> Which model iPad are you selling?


iPad Air 9.7" WiFi, Retina display, 16GB
Full details of the model are here: https://everymac.com/systems/apple/ipad/specs/apple-ipad-air-1st-gen-a1474-wi-fi-only-specs.html


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

What payment options do you accept?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> What payment options do you accept?


D'fuq? Do I look like Best Buy? 
CASH ONLY ... or Paypal... Or Chase QuickPay.. Or ApplePay...
Hey, i kinda am like Best Buy!


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

How about $50 in gasoline?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> How about $50 in gasoline?


My gas can isnt big enough


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Are you anywhere near Chino Hills?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> Are you anywhere near Chino Hills?


I'm not too far from there and I could probably meet you around there or southern Ontario next week if you have cash.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


Make sure to have water and snacks too.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

$20/mo for a hotspot seems pricey. Can you use your phone?

Tablet...get a $50 android instead. If you are just providing games/apps, get some that don't require data to play.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

IERide said:


> I'm not too far from there and I could probably meet you around there or southern Ontario next week if you have cash.


Alright... Just pm when you're available



pismire said:


> Make sure to have water and snacks too.


I plan to get a small icebox and store half frozen water bottles in there.



henrygates said:


> $20/mo for a hotspot seems pricey. Can you use your phone?
> 
> Tablet...get a $50 android instead. If you are just providing games/apps, get some that don't require data to play.


$20 for the Beyond Unlimited Verizon plan is cheap, IMO. I thought about just using my personal phone's wifi, but that stuff is glitchy sometimes... Takes a few tries just to connect on some occasions.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

It will be stolen or broken. Definitely not worth the investment.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

IERide said:


> Ok then, $50 and you'll have an iPad!


Now fifty now fifty now fifty will you give fifty-five fifty-five fifty-five fifty-five...


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It will be stolen or broken. Definitely not worth the investment.


Since there's going to be a lock attached to it, they're going to have to bring one of those big chain cutters with them when they enter my car...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> Since there's going to be a lock attached to it, they're going to have to bring one of those big chain cutters with them when they enter my car...


I hope you take the equipment out of you car when you leave it unattended. Smash and grab bait.

It won't help with ratings. It will cost you money in the end. Why add any additional expenses when there isn't a need for it?


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers.


Why? It won't improve your ratings or tips long term. When I started driving, I did the whole water, mints trip. A week or two later, I stopped, when I got tired of cleaning up spills and candy wrappers. Ratings and tips didn't change. All I do now is to drive pax safely, in a clean car, and try to be moderately pleasant.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers


And this is your mistake.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You'll never know unless you try different things. If you're totally happy with your tips (rating has no monetary value other than letting you keep driving), there's no point in doing anything. If you want to increase your tips, try different things for a period of time and see what works. Measure your tips as either a percentage of your weekly income or # of tips per rider. If you have measurable results, you're going in the right direction, so keep tweaking.

Passengers vary depending on your area, the time you drive, etc, so they may love a tablet with games or they may not. Good luck!


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> And this is your mistake.


How many drivers have tried providing ice cold bottled water on a hot day and iPads with free Internet and Netflix? If 1 out of 10 give me a 5 because of the extra stuff I provide, it's well worth it to me. If it doesn't work, I can use the Ipads for my other business. I see it as low risk, potential upsides.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

As I’ve said before, before installing any entertainment device for your ax, go to the kwiki mart, ut a $2.99 phone charger and put it in the back for your riders. If it lasts two weeks before being stolen or destroyed, maybe spend some of your earnings. Also, you’ll have a greater chance of negative ratings by having it than not. No one will one star you for not having it, but you’ll get one starred for having it mounted on the wrong seat, not having one on each seat, having the wrong content, fingerprints, poor internet connection, endangering the rider for mounting a piece of glass in front of the face, etc. You’ll be accused of identity theft when someone logs onto their online banking and doesn’t log out. Whatever you can imagine. No gain for the driver.

A2B, that’s all you need to be successful in this game.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

forqalso said:


> As I've said before, before installing any entertainment device for your ax, go to the kwiki mart, ut a $2.99 phone charger and put it in the back for your riders. If it lasts two weeks before being stolen or destroyed, maybe spend some of your earnings. Also, you'll have a greater chance of negative ratings by having it than not. No one will one star you for not having it, but you'll get one starred for having it mounted on the wrong seat, not having one on each seat, having the wrong content, fingerprints, poor internet connection, endangering the rider for mounting a piece of glass in front of the face, etc. You'll be accused of identity theft when someone logs onto their online banking and doesn't log out. Whatever you can imagine. No gain for the driver.
> 
> A2B, that's all you need to be successful in this game.


I plan to have 2 in the back and 1 in the front. It'll have a rubber/plastic case. I'll mount it in a way where there's no danger of coming into contact with it in a car accident. I'll have it locked on Netflix only by default, and just let them know that it uses the Verizon network. If they want to use the Internet, I'll just give them the code for full access... If they use it for sensitive stuff, I'll advise them not to... But, if they insist, I'll instruct them to sign out and delete the app after. And like I previously mentioned, they won't be able to steal it unless they're sawing through the cable for half an hour or bring a cable cutter.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't over think it. Just get a mount and put it up and get an app (full screen kiosk is a good one) that limits apps. Full web browsing is probably a bad idea if someone surfs something inappropriate.

Most pax will comment that's it's cool or they've never seen it before, many won't even touch it. Whether it improves your tips is up to you to find out. Don't spend too much at first. Start small and measure results before adding on more expense.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> How many drivers have tried providing ice cold bottled water on a hot day and iPads with free Internet and Netflix? If 1 out of 10 give me a 5 because of the extra stuff I provide, it's well worth it to me. If it doesn't work, I can use the Ipads for my other business. I see it as low risk, potential upsides.


Why does every uber driver have "another business." Like, every, single, one.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> 'll have it locked on Netflix only by default


My guess is that using Netflix in a commercial setting like this without permission will be a Netflix TOS violation and a violation of the IP rights of the content owners.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


Sigh...grumble..gripe.... Always hurts when you guys up there start talking about the cost of your internet< you ever feel masochistic, try living Down Under for a while.
(Mind you, the lifestyle's pretty darned terrific ... just doesn't come with data worth an eff...)

LH


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> My guess is that using Netflix in a commercial setting like this without permission will be a Netflix TOS violation and a violation of the IP rights of the content owners.


Netflix goes by active device, shouldn't matter how it's used.

IPad w Netflix is no value add to pax w no time for a movie. Kiosk tablet w tourist details, restaurants, that would be more worth it. But printouts at pennies a pop would do the same thing.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> If 1 out of 10 give me a 5 because of the extra stuff I provide, it's well worth it to me.


I have a different perspective. If 9 out of 10 do not tip me for the extras, that I offer, I would rather not provide anything for that 1 tipper, than being taken advantage of by 9 non-tippers. And here's another thing: tippers tip. If you're polite, know the area, good driver and not an ass, habitual tippers will tip. I am not on the mission to go out of my way to get an extra 5 or 10. After I had 4 of my chargers and 3 of my aux-cords stolen or trashed, I stopped providing them. Water's been gone for at least three years, and I never offered candies or gum. Because ef them. Only one guy started to whine about it, so I stopped the car and told him to beat it.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Zen Unicorn said:


> Netflix goes by active device, shouldn't matter how it's used.


"The Netflix service and any content viewed through our service are for your personal and non-commercial use only. "
https://help.netflix.com/legal/termsofuse


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> "The Netflix service and any content viewed through our service are for your personal and non-commercial use only. "
> https://help.netflix.com/legal/termsofuse


Yeah, I know how to read a ToS.  If you are charging for its use, that's commercial use. We're charging for the use of our car, and we're present during its use, that's personal use in a commercial setting.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm sure Netflix would consider letting passengers use it during rides as "commercial use" but let's be real, unless Uber drivers everywhere start doing it they won't care and pax won't be complaining.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

No gimmicks at the current rates. Safe and clean ride from point a to b is all they get. 

My prediction, you will get an extra $10 in tips weekly for this gimmick and this will justify it in your mind that it was good business move. It's gonna take a lot of months to recover your investment. The locking mounts are going to cost $50-$100 each. Then you have to run power to all the devices, which will be another $50 without install. Decent ipad is going to run $200+ X 3. 

If you are doing this for ratings, I am willing to share mine after 5500 rides without any gimmicks. I am pretty sure my tips will be on par with anyone that offers freebies.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

pismire said:


> Why does every uber driver have "another business." Like, every, single, one.


Hey, I have another business! A few years ago it was making me rich.. then it took a dump.. still makes me money, but its slow enough that I have to resort to rideshare driving.. Can't go get a full time job because I still have customers to support.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Zen Unicorn said:


> Yeah, I know how to read a ToS.  If you are charging for its use, that's commercial use. We're charging for the use of our car, and we're present during its use, that's personal use in a commercial setting.


Sure. Just ask bars and restaurants that get sued by BMI or ASCAP for playing music without a license how well the "We don't charge them to listen to the music, we charge them for the food and drinks!" defense works.


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah okay, we can argue about how that isn't remotely the same thing another time, lawyer boy. Still silly to provide Netflix for a 10-minute ride. Would take a decade to watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

I have an iPad in my car. Runs a slide show. No internet access, it just shows various slides of information. When it is not in the car, and sometimes it isn’t I notice tips slip a little bit. NO movies, they have absolutely no reason to touch it. The mount that is in is loud as hell, so I would hear it coming off if someone tried to take it. Pax like it. I only supply phone chargers and that is it. Over 4ooo rides and no one has ever tried to steal the thing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

IERide said:


> Ok then, $50 and you'll have an iPad!





IERide said:


> iPad Air 9.7" WiFi, Retina display, 16GB
> Full details of the model are here: https://everymac.com/systems/apple/ipad/specs/apple-ipad-air-1st-gen-a1474-wi-fi-only-specs.html


OK is this still available? Would you post to where I am - the centre of the universe? I can offer *real *money. That is; highly sought after technologically advance polymer multi coloured Australian banknotes with security features unheard of in other parts of the world. This genuine offering would see you invited to dinner parties across the nation, to be feted and entertained and treated with the greatest respect and admiration, as at each and every event there will be great expectation and anticipation at the climatic moment of the evening when you lay out these exquisite and highly desirable objets d'art, which double up as mere currency.

This obviously is not something that is going to be on offer for very long. It is indeed a limited time offer. The only possible way that I could extend the time frame I have in mind is if you were to hand deliver. I would invite you to make enquiries post haste and get back to me. Thanks.

.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Zen Unicorn said:


> Kiosk tablet w tourist details, restaurants, that would be more worth it. But printouts at pennies a pop would do the same thing.


The advantage of the paper printed list is the pax can take it with them


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

So what happens when one rider watches something explicit and leaves it on the tablet when they exit the vehicle. Next rider gets in with kids and turns on the iPad only to be shown the previous riders viewing choice. They don't even have to have kids with them. If someone gets in your car and feels offended enough to report you for having something NSFW this plan could easily backfire. Not worth it in my opinion. Just give them what they pay for, a safe ride in a clean car.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

That's why you have an app that restricts all use to only what you designate. You can lock them out of the settings, prevent them from going to the home screen, etc, and even refresh it automatically periodically (so it goes back to your main app/page in case they leave something else running on it).

In the case of Netflix you could also set parental controls on the app so only PG rated things can be viewed.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


That's a great idea although internet connectivity can be an issue. I mounted twin DVD players and play two completely separate DVD features which run on a continuous loop. They are powered by the vehicle cigarette lighter plug and my pax's are entertained during short and long trips, and I receive a lot of compliments as a result. Whatever works is fine and provides that little bit of extra......


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


It's one more thing you need to worry about getting stolen/damaged.

Stolen- everything that can be stolen will be if you go long enough.

Sometimes you gotta be an A-hole and you will piss people off.

Things like refusing to take too many customers or denying service over them not having a carseat...

People who are pissed off will wreck your stuff. And insurance won't cover things like a tablet getting a trashed either.

When someone puts their fist through your tablet over making them finish or dump their drinks you will regret it.

Ratings are not something you need gimics to keep over the firing point, and it won't help you to have really high ratings.

What you DO NEED TO DO!

1 Provide a clean,comfortable ride.

2 Don't smoke or let people smoke.

3 Drive safe.

4 Take the fastest route.

5 Act nice
(i'm choosing my words carefully, don't be nice, act nice. But draw the line in the sand when it comes to safety/legal issues or people who want to walk all over you)

Now the funny thing is that if you do those 5 things you will still have people mad at you.. guess what?

It can't be avoided...

However by pissing off the smokers you will not piss off everyone else.

Do those 5 things and your ratings should be fine.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I think its a great idea. I'm planning to install my old first generation iPad on the back seat with a Keynote presentation about myself and what I've done in my previous life before retiring.
A lot to write, my family and I moved a lot during my job years allover the world.

Right now I have a plastic transparent pouch with my "resume" in it hanging from the passenger head rest. People love it. I've pax telling me that they feel that I go above and beyond. I like that.

I believe it could increase the ratings. I'm 9.2 right now and I suspect some give a 5 also because of this presentation. And you all know ratings are important here in Uberland.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Stav53 said:


> I think its a great idea. I'm planning to install my old first generation iPad on the back seat with a Keynote presentation about myself and what I've done in my previous life before retiring.
> A lot to write, my family and I moved a lot during my job years allover the world.
> 
> Right now I have a plastic transparent pouch with my "resume" in it hanging from the passenger head rest. People love it. I've pax telling me that they feel that I go above and beyond. I like that.
> ...


I plan on doing something like this....

Use a Kiosk program to rotate the following

1) Intro page that has a short welcome message, a 5 star rating is greatly appreciated, water is free if you're thirsty, a message about them being able to control music and Netflix, Please don't forget your belongings when you depart
2) iTunes and/or Amazon Prime Music controls - They control the volume and music that's played, but I can still override it with my steering wheel controls
3) Netflix 
4) Weather forecast


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..


That way you could facetime with them instead of having to turn around and talk with them in person.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I've been thinking of ways to provide a better experience for my passengers. What do you think of having an iPad available for passengers? I've seen some mounts that install on the back of the headrest.. I can get unlimited mobile hotspot for $20/month, so it's relatively inexpensive..





IERide said:


> I'd say it's a great way to get your ipad covered in greasy finger prints, or worse, stolen...
> That said, I have an ipad that's in perfect condition, just a couple of years old that I will sell you for $50 ...


I agree, i love apple, but why not just get a cheap android for $30


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> That way you could facetime with them instead of having to turn around and talk with them in person.


That's a great idea! 



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I agree, i love apple, but why not just get a cheap android for $30


The last time I bought a $45 android at Best Buy, it was so laggy that it was unusable. The only thing you could do was surf the web, but even that was frustrating. Ended up giving it away to a co-worker's nephew


----------



## WaterTowerTransit (Jan 20, 2018)

Having read this entire thread (which qualifies as 3 minutes of my life I will never get back) I have a minor question: Who on earth is hopping into an Uber without his/her own connectivity device??? It's kind of required to hail the vehicle in the first place. Why would they want to use the car's device instead of their own? While creating a multimedia presentation would be way cool (don't forget to include demonstrations of the proper use of seatbelts, overhead oxygen and emesis bags), it doesn't seem to be worth the already discussed risks of porn and breakage.


----------

